

Why My Address Book Is Spamming You  - elie_CH
http://web.archive.org/web/20070105030148/http://review.zdnet.com/AnchorDesk/4520-7297_16-5111563.html

======
elie_CH
This article comes from a time when we were cautious with "free services:"

"Plaxo is a free service and their Web site says the company, which has raised
something north of $10 million in venture capital, plans to sell premium
services to business users. Before I give Plaxo my information to store on its
computers, I'd like to know what the company's specific plans are to earn a
profit, and how my information fits into those plans. So far, there are no
answers to those questions on the company's Web site."

